# The older you are and the longer you have been married, the funnier this is.....



## jbest123 (Mar 28, 2011)

One lazy Sunday morning Jo-Rene and I were quiet and thoughtful, sitting around the breakfast table when I said to her unexpectedly, "When I die, I want you to sell all my stuff, immediately."





"Now why would you want me to do something like that John?" she asked.

"I figure a woman as fine as yourself would eventually remarry and I don't want some other asshole using my stuff."

She looked at me intently and said: "What makes you think I'd marry another asshole?"


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2011)

Been married 45 years. Get it!!


----------



## nwdave (Mar 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Been married 45 years. Get it!!


46.  Huh??  What's she mean?


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL.... good one!


----------



## ellymae (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been married almost 26 yrs, and my wife thought it was funny


----------

